# BRASIL



## paulamorais9 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello girls, I am Brazilian and I love and MAC VS. vendor need to deliver safe here in Brazil, you guys show me someone?
	If you do need something from Brazil and e-mail me so that I will gladly answer them


----------



## GiselleMUA (Apr 5, 2012)

Oi Paula, a MAC nao tem "vendors", ou pessoas que vendem os seus produtos. A unica maneira de comprar os produtos da MAC é ir na loja ou comprar pelo website, e eles mandão para o Brazil. 

http://www.maccosmetics.com

  	Se voçe tive mais perguntas passa na minha pagina


----------



## Abelarda Addams (Dec 4, 2012)

GiselleMUA said:


> Oi Paula, a MAC nao tem "vendors", ou pessoas que vendem os seus produtos. A unica maneira de comprar os produtos da MAC é ir na loja ou comprar pelo website, e eles mandão para o Brazil.
> 
> http://www.maccosmetics.com
> 
> Se voçe tive mais perguntas passa na minha pagina


  	Mandam pro Brasil?

  	Eu tentei, fala que não envia...
  	E agora que tô em dúvidas se os produtos que comprei no Strawberrynet.com são verdadeiros, fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha de comprar lá de nv...


----------



## serdeluz (Feb 6, 2014)

A sephora ai no Brasil agora vende MAC. O preco eh mais que o dobro do que pagamos aqui nos EUA (como tudo no Brasil) mas varias amigas minhas que ainda estao ai no Brasil estao super feliz


----------

